# New Smoking Laws to be Presented in Two Weeks



## Stosta (7/3/18)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/230041/what-to-expect-from-sas-new-smoking-laws/

I've tried to find more but can't really see anything. I don't have the skills @Alex does! Doesn't say much about e-cigarettes other than the fact that they need to be controlled...
_


New proposals for changes to South Africa’s smoking laws will be presented within the next two weeks, according to department of health director-general, Precious Matsoso.

Matsoso was speaking to IOL on the sidelines of the World Conference on Tobacco or Health on Wednesday.

Health Minister, Aaron Motsoaledi *previously outlined* the expected changes to the laws when he presented the Tobacco Products Control Amendment Act in 2017, which he said would be submitted to cabinet for approval early in 2018.

The regulations plan to ban smoking in all public spaces, remove branding from cigarettes packs and control electronic cigarettes.

The proposals, first mooted in 2015, have garnered significant public interest as they propose a number of strict new smoking laws, including:
_

_A zero-tolerance policy on in-door smoking in public places (including the removal of designated smoking areas in restaurants);_
_A ban on outdoor smoking in public places;_
_When smoking outside, smokers must be at least 10 metres away from public entrances;_
_The removal of all signage on cigarette packaging aside from the brand name and warning stickers;_
_Cigarettes may no longer be publicly displayed by retailers._
_While the new proposals have been praised by some, they are also likely to be met with steep resistance – especially in the multi-billion rand business sector.
_

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Dietz (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/230041/what-to-expect-from-sas-new-smoking-laws/
> 
> I've tried to find more but can't really see anything. I don't have the skills @Alex does! Doesn't say much about e-cigarettes other than the fact that they need to be controlled...
> _
> ...


Was just reading it here and saw this part too:
_“We are also committed to plain packaging,” he added. “We are looking at regulating all nicotine delivery systems including electronic systems because we need to control those.”
_
*What would this mean for Vaping?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (7/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Was just reading it here and saw this part too:
> _“We are also committed to plain packaging,” he added. “We are looking at regulating all nicotine delivery systems including electronic systems because we need to control those.”
> _
> *What would this mean for Vaping?*


Probably fall under the rules as its a "_nicotine delivery system"_


----------



## Dietz (7/3/18)

Braki said:


> Probably fall under the rules as its a "_nicotine delivery system"_


more specifically, how about the Who and what can make Nicotine containing Eliquids.


----------



## Braki (7/3/18)

Dietz said:


> more specifically, how about the Who and what can make Nicotine containing Eliquids.


Now thats a interesting point. As I guess a lot of the Eliquid manufacturers will have to apply for a licence to make them if they need to qualify to sell their liquid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (7/3/18)

Such crap honestly, this country has bigger sh$t to worry about in the health sector then this, real .....tard ministers we have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Fog-Hat (7/3/18)

Braki said:


> Probably fall under the rules as its a "_nicotine delivery system"_



Should that be true, would these rules not apply to someone vaping a 0mg juice??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/3/18)

Those 250 liter drums of vg are beginning to look good, wonder if they have them in pg as well. Problem however is where am I going to find funding now for a freezer for the 250 liters of nic that may also be a good idea. I am also starting to download articles on natural extraxion. 

These guys we have in government seem to only want to see their names on some piece of legislation, I suppose it makes up for their feelings of inferiority in other areas, while not letting the truth or fact get in their way. By all means regulate if you have to, but for heaven sakes look at research and base your decision on something other than your own ego. Let's hope I'm wrong, but I for one is not going to be holding my breath!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> New proposals for changes to South Africa’s smoking laws will be presented within the next two weeks, according to department of health director-general, Precious Matsoso.
> 
> 
> Cigarettes may no longer be publicly displayed by retailers.



That part is like it is in Australia 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (8/3/18)

Dietz said:


> Was just reading it here and saw this part too:
> _“We are also committed to plain packaging,” he added. “We are looking at regulating all nicotine delivery systems including electronic systems because we need to control those.”
> _
> *What would this mean for Vaping?*


I assume:
- regulating eliquids. (You'd have to be registered and comply with whatever rules they have. Possibly pay some entity a fee of sorts that will increase the market prices)
+ You wont be able to Vape in Vapestores anymore...


----------



## RichJB (8/3/18)

This sounds very much in line with international norms. I would guess our vaping regulations would follow suit. I think the TPD would probably be the model. But seeing as 99% of our gear is imported, and 60% of that is made for TPD compliance, we are effectively already functioning under the TPD. 

Juice isn't packaged to TPD compliance yet and it will be a PITA if manufacturers and vendors have to reduce bottle sizes to 10ml and max nic to 20mg. Although it doesn't affect DIYers.


----------



## franshorn (8/3/18)

Another something this wonderful government hasn't thought through properly.

They make Billions from Sin Taxes each year, however from a health perspective they want to implement stuff like this, which will reduce their revenue. 
Cut your nose to spite your face!

It's the norm though. Eskom complains about drop in Revenue, because they wanted people to save electricity during the loadshedding. Now they want to increase the price because they not generating enough Revenue. 

Same is going to happen with Sin Taxes. If people stop buying, then the revenue shortfall needs to come from elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Llew (8/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Another something this wonderful government hasn't thought through properly.
> 
> They make Billions from Sin Taxes each year, however from a health perspective they want to implement stuff like this, which will reduce their revenue.
> Cut your nose to spite your face!
> ...



True, but unlike decreasing electricity consumption, due to it's addictive properties, nicotine consumption is unlikely to decrease. 

Enforcement of new laws has always been an issue in South Africa, making it very likely for a vaping black market to emerge and flourish.


----------



## RichJB (8/3/18)

Any govt would far prefer that people stop smoking rather than getting more sin tax revenue. That sin tax revenue vanishes into public healthcare costs for cancer, heart disease and other smoking-related illnesses.

Eskom don't want people to use more electricity. They just want people to pay for the electricity they use. Eskom is currently owed billions. That, rather than people not using enough electricity, is what is causing the revenue shortfall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (12/3/18)

Hey all 

So the part that worries me is I heard on radio now that the department of health has submitted the new laws to cabinet and one of them mentions is smoking and vaping cannot be done In Public areas ! So does this mean we cannot Vape in Vape shops ?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/3/18)

They may make an exception for vape stores if the door is closed. However, the way the legislation is going, it seems they want to stop all smoking in public. Not just because of second-hand smoke but to make the habit less visible. This is also behind the move to stop displaying cigarettes to the public, and to have them under the counter or in a back room so people can't see them. The goal is to make smoking like methadone: something you do in private where nobody can see you. 

I guess the hope is that if kids don't see people around them smoking, they'll be less inclined to take it up. I'm not sure it will be effective, though. People don't take heroin in public view yet three Americans now OD from opiates for every two killed in gun violence. It has reached epidemic proportions despite zero public visibility.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/3/18)

few years back smoking on television or movies was banned in India in the same hope to reduce visibility so that less kids take up that habit and to change that "smoking is cool " image. Cant say how far it was effective but personally I dont want my kids or any kid to get this terrible habit so i will definitely support this.
When i was a child I used to see my father smoke and I wanted to try and was on my "To do list" once I grow up . Obviously I dont want my child to do the same, so i dont vape in front of him.


----------



## Zack (12/3/18)

Vaping saves more lives than politics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/3/18)

It has been made compulsory to display images of cancer patients on cigarette packets in india to discourage people from smoking..dont know if that is effective but certainly gross.... 
**I have attached the image of an Indian cigarette packet, Open at your own risk, Let me know if you want it removed **


----------



## Jengz (12/3/18)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> So the part that worries me is I heard on radio now that the department of health has submitted the new laws to cabinet and one of them mentions is smoking and vaping cannot be done In Public areas ! So does this mean we cannot Vape in Vape shops ?????
> 
> ...


What will that mean for vapecon??? Isn’t the heartfelt arena a public space? Sjoeh no man


----------



## Halfdaft (12/3/18)

RichJB said:


> This sounds very much in line with international norms. I would guess our vaping regulations would follow suit. I think the TPD would probably be the model. But seeing as 99% of our gear is imported, and 60% of that is made for TPD compliance, we are effectively already functioning under the TPD.
> 
> Juice isn't packaged to TPD compliance yet and it will be a PITA if manufacturers and vendors have to reduce bottle sizes to 10ml and max nic to 20mg. Although it doesn't affect DIYers.


DIY for the win! Wayne Walker has been saying for a while that DIY is the future of vaping and it seems like that's becoming truer by the minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/3/18)

Yes, for some reason the authorities don't seem to mind DIY. I suppose their reasoning is that it's too small a sector to worry about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

